# Look what I found today!



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

[/attach]


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

That looks cold!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Go get him!!


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Nice man I'm glad you were able to find some!! Were you close to where we talked about??


----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

Brendo. Kinda I was more east.


----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

It was cold. The storm in the morning was horrible if u were up high. I literaly still have numb finger on 2 fingers in my right hand. Think this is a mild case of frostbite. Hope it gets better cause it is kinda scary. That bull actually got stuck by another hunter. Before I planned a stalk I noticed another hunter making his move. He was patient and very slow. I watched for 45 min so that I wouldnt bump the bulls for him. The wind was excrutiating! He made his shot and the bulls scattered. I immediately got up and got my blood pumping for warmth. The cold will kill u if u dont keep warm.


----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

After he shot that bull another bull ran right to me at 30 urds. I was completly caught off guard. I didnt even have my bow in my hands. The bull ran and went over the mountain. I could have followed the tracks but who knows how far that bull would go? I actually had a cow come to me also and I was ready for her. I let my HOYT charger unleash my Muzzy and.... THWACK! The sound every archer dreams of. She didnt go far


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Awesome!!! Congrats bud! I knew you had it in ya!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

utahhunter678 said:


> I actually had a cow come to me also and I was ready for her. I let my HOYT charger unleash my Muzzy and.... THWACK! The sound every archer dreams of. She didnt go far


He!! YA! Congrats!


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Nicely done, congrats!


----------

